# Kolher 11RMY Generator not producing voltage



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

Help me. Got this thing running, came out of a fire station. 101 hours on it. Motor sounds great. Lp unit. Comes up to speed then dies after 2 minutes. Generator ouput is only 25 volts, hz is 52. Not a generator guy so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

get out the service manual.
walk down the check points.


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

Already been there.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and what were the numbers?


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

No difinenate conclusions other than I think it's not reaching 3600 rpms. It operates on 11" hg and I've verified that but I'm thinking the problem is fuel volume not pressure. The trouble shooting check list revealed nothing.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

soooo you did not check with a tach or photo tach?
what is the feed line id?
do you have a pressure gauge?
did you check the filter screen for the LP or NG?
let me know if you need tool links.


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

iowagold said:


> soooo you did not check with a tach or photo tach?
> what is the feed line id?
> do you have a pressure gauge?
> did you check the filter screen for the LP or NG?
> let me know if you need tool links.


Don't have a tach but there's really no way to use one that I can see. Generator end has no exposure to rotor shaft bearing and motor end is blocked by non removable panel with all electrical components mounted on the other side. I'm a 44 year industrial electrical and instrumentation tech but I've never worked on a gen set. I would think, probably in ignorance that if it were a rectifier bridge or some kind of exitatation problem it wouldn't develop the 52 hz. Your thoughts?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

gov issue.
is this a 60hz gen?
does it have a 50 hz selector switch?


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

60 hertz only


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

If governor where do I start? I pulled the breather housing. This thing is almost new old stock. 101 hours. Yes, the hour meter works.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check out the manual
*click here for the manual*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the pressure on the gas feed during run.


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

Old electrical guy said:


> If governor where do I start? I pulled the breather housing. This thing is almost new old stock. 101 hours. Yes, the hour meter works.
> [/QUOT





iowagold said:


> check out the manual
> *click here for the manual*


I've already downloaded this


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

iowagold said:


> check the pressure on the gas feed during run.
> Good idea, this will prove or disprove starvation. Thanks my friend.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Old electrical guy said:


> If governor where do I start? I pulled the breather housing. This thing is almost new old stock. 101 hours. Yes, the hour meter works.


also check out this forum
*smoke stack*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

let me know if you need digital gauges links.
mine was 500 bucks.
pressure and suction!
works great for trouble shooting feed issues!


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

iowagold said:


> also check out this forum
> *smoke stack*


Been there too. I'll let you know when I solve the mystery or shoot it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

iowagold said:


> let me know if you need digital gauges links.
> mine was 500 bucks.
> pressure and suction!
> works great for trouble shooting feed issues!


Okay


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

Old electrical guy said:


> Okay


Made my own manometer. I have a large assortment of FLUKE diagnostic tools that will measure everything but my blood pressure. But I'm sure since I know nothing about generators I don't have what I need. lol


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a pix of the manometer .

did you check the LP filter?


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

iowagold said:


> snap a pix of the manometer .
> 
> did you check the LP filter?


How do you post pictures on here? Sorry I'm old school


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Old electrical guy said:


> How do you post pictures on here? Sorry I'm old school


There is an icon on the bottom tool bar of the message form. Click on that. 










Then click where it says "click here".


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

Old electrical guy said:


> How do you post pictures on here? Sorry I'm old school


There is no lp filter. Never heard of such. Lp gas is the cleanest fuel on the planet


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

LP gets trash and rust in the fill station fill lines....

that stuff can cork up the orifice.
it is the external trash.... or left over from when they make the tanks or hoses as well as fittings etc.
most LP systems have screen filters some where...
most are just before the reg's or are an insert screen on the reg.
hyster and toyota fork trucks have a large inline filter on the high pressure liquid line from the tank.
most gas grills have a screen for the big chunks, same on furnace etc.


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

iowagold said:


> gov issue.
> is this a 60hz gen?
> does it have a 50 hz selector switch?


60hz.


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

Old electrical guy said:


> 60hz.


I ordered a new two stage fuel regulator. I think I have a fuel volume problem. I'll know Saturday as regulator will be here Friday


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

iowagold said:


> check out the manual
> *click here for the manual*


yikes; I get a screen from my Norton antivirus when clicking that link. It says it is a high severity "Fake Tech Support Domains 3 Web Attack" from voliosanert.com (whatever that is)


----------

